# New Update on Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

As you all know Frannie is my 12 1/2 year old Havanese the came into HRI two years ago and I was her foster mom-only according to Frannie I was her "furever" mom I just did not know it at the time.

When she came into HRI she had bladder stones & a heart murmur-the stones were removed and came back oxalate stones-which means they will always come back no matter how many times you have them removed-she was put on a diet to help keep crystals from forming and becoming stones.

On Nov 14th (a Saturday after my vet's office was closed) she started coughing-sounded like a fog horn. I gave her some meds but it did not help the cough-I took her to the ER vet clinic that Sunday-they said she had coughing secondary to a "air-way disease" what ever that meant. I took her to my vet on the 16th and they did some testing-they stated she had a trachea infection and a Grade 5 heart murmur. So off to the heart dr we went that Wed-18th-she did have a infection and yes a grade 5 heart murmur. They increased her lasix & heart meds and told me to bring her back in Jan. She now has crystals due to the heart meds. And everytime she coughs I just feel so sorry for her-but according to the heart dr the cough does not effect her heart-it may make her pass out but no problem with the heart. Now don't you just know if she passes out I will freak.

The only thing my regular vet said was that I have a dog with a bad heart condition but that we are doing all we can to help her live for as long as the heart will let her. 

Now don't you'll know Frannie is getting more spoiled than before. She is quite the Diva-even worse than the Princess Paige.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You need to understand when a Vet tells you "that we are doing all we can to help her live," the Vet is really telling you to get prepared for the day that Frannie's heart will finally gives out...he is really telling you to let nature takes his course. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pat, you are such a dedicated mom to Miss Frannie. She couldn't have picked someone better to be her furever mom. I am sorry, and it must be heartbreaking to watch her struggle with these health problems. I hope that she will be okay on her new medicine. How will they deal with the crystals forming because of the meds? Will she need more surgery for stones? Bless you and Frannie
Gina


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well now you"ll have gone and done it. I can't read any more of this thread. I'm going with the vet and saying let her have many more dog years left. Good wishes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat every time I think of Frannie I think of her at the 2008 National with her red bows as I am sure so many of us do. I think you were blessed when she came to you, Mr. Roman & Miss Paige she has made all your life's more rich with love and devotion. She was also blessed to find her furever mom to help take care of her and love her they way she deserves. Big hugs to you and ear rubs for Frannie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat, I'm so sorry to hear about Frannie's suffering. The one thing she can know is she is well loved and cared for in the best way possible. I'm saying a little prayer for her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat- Send good vibes toward Frannie and her heart. I know her heart is just extra big for the love she has for you and her fur brothers and sisters. Your heart is just as big for taking in dear Frannie. I remember her just like Leeann with the red bows although her longer hair suits her very well too!
Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You need to understand when a Vet tells you "that we are doing all we can to help her live," the Vet is really telling you to get prepared for the day that Frannie's heart will finally gives out...he is really telling you to let nature takes his course.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.


Was that really necessary to put in writing, Linda?

Pat, lots of love and hugs to you and Ms. Frannie, she's a brave soul and I pray that you know how wonderful your love and care has made her life. Hugs to you both from all of us at my house!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My prayers are with you Pat. I know this road so well and these brave little souls just amaze us with their determination to fight. Big hugs and well wishes to you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:* Pat, Miss Paige, Mr Roman, Ms Frannie*:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending good wishes to Frannie. She's lucky to have you, and vice versa.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It's okay Ann-Linda did not upset me-I know how precious time is with me & Frannie. And I will know when we have reached the end of the journey.

In a way I am lucky-I spent 9 years doing Wildlife Rehab before finding the Havanese and Paige then Rommy and then Frannie-so knowing when it's time is something I have had to do many times before. And though it was not easy any of the times I always knew when the animals needed help walking the last part of the journey. Cried a lot but knew they would be waiting for me at the Bridge.

But till that time comes me and Ms Frannie are going to enjoy each day we wake up together-her by my shoulder kicking me cause she thinks she needs the whole bed and not just part of it.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:grouphug: Pat, Frannie :grouphug: 

Pat, you are her angel. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

As you are well aware, they let us know Pat, they have their way of telling us. And until that time comes, enjoy each wake up you have together. These are the moments that leave those everlasting paw prints embedded in our hearts.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Pat are all your havs rescue dogs? If so you must be doing something right to have them live such long lives. They are blessed to have found you.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Frannie!
Pat you are such an angel to care for her like you do.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pat, short story about a long life: We had a mutt just show up one day, my children were younger, our Boxers did not run loose, but the mutt, Tramp, met the school bus everyday and went on every outside adventure they did. The first time we took him to the vet for shots we were told he was about 6 years old and had a very bad heart. He was put on Lasix that he would need every day. We were given emergency injections in case he got really bad and told to just let him do what he wanted for the time he had left.

10 years later he met his last school bus with the neighborhood children, and then came home curled up and went to sleep. The entire neighborhood came for his burial.

I wish you and Ms Frannie as many days and joys as she has as she has to give.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Havs are just a blessing and a joy to come into our hearts! Your support system is here.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwwww, Pat..what a wonderful fur mom you are! Frannie is one fortunate Hav :angel:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you have a picture of Frannie for those of us who haven't met her? Pat, you are a wonderful Hav mom. She's lucky to have you...and vice versa, I'm sure.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes that's what I was thinking, picture please. You sound like a wonderful team. Will be praying for both of you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Cindy:

I have two HRI foster dogs-Rommy and Ms Frannie that I fostered and then flunked fostering 101. Rommy was a BYB dog/Mill dog that I pulled out of a shelter after he was placed there by his owner-Frannie came into HRI as a Owner Turn In.

Miss Paige is my first Havanese who I was lucky enough to meet her owner after they had got Paige's AKC Championship and placed her in their breeding program-after three litters they rehome their girls & I just got lucky and got her. After I lost my heart to Paige I found HRI and the rest is history.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (former HRI pupster)
Ms Frannie (former HRI pupster)

PS I hope to get pictures soon of the "kids".


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Pat, I am praying you will have much time left with Ms. Frannie. She is such a strong, sweet, gentle soul. A lot like her humom.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to share the good news-I took a urine sample in last week and the vet called to tell me that the urine is clear-No Crystals & No stones. We are back to okay now. Don't know just what cleared the crystals out but am so happy. We see the heart dr in a couple of weeks so just keep fingers & paws crossed that we get the same type of news from her. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat,

Wonderful news! I'll pray for a good report from the heart doctor as well. What a nice start to the new year.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


Miss Paige said:


> I have to share the good news-I took a urine sample in last week and the vet called to tell me that the urine is clear-No Crystals & No stones. We are back to okay now. Don't know just what cleared the crystals out but am so happy. We see the heart dr in a couple of weeks so just keep fingers & paws crossed that we get the same type of news from her.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


:grouphug:
:whoo::cheer2:Crossing fingers and paws for more good news!:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Woot! Good news on Frannie! Fingers crossed for a good report from the heart doctor too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so glad to hear the good new. Keep us posted


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful new's!!! Paw's are still crossed in our house for Frannie girl.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a great start to the new year. Wonderful news !!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Wonderful news, Pat.

I don't know if I have told y'all the story of Kira or not. Kira was a yorkshire terrier my daughter just had to have when she was 16. Sadly, she purchased her from a mill. It was a cleaner and more humane set up than many mills, but a mill none the less. She paid a significant amount at the time for this puppy that came to live with us when she was 7 weeks old.

She began coughing shortly after coming to us and I took her to the vet. She had strongiloydes (I'm sure that is misspelled) worms and had a bit of a rough go of it for a few weeks.

At her heaviest she never weighed over 4 1/2 lbs. She was a petite girl.

When I took her for vaccinations the vet noted a heart murmur. He hoped it would clear up before it came time to spay her. Sadly, it did not and indeed, became worse. He advised that using anesthesia was risky with small yorkies at the best of times and in one with heart problems even more so. He felt she would not live to see even a year old and advised against putting her or my daughter through spaying her and possibly losing her at that point. We agreed.

When my daughter turned 18 she moved from home. Kira was 2 and still with us. She elected to leave her at home as "she surely doesn't have much longer and I can't stand it if she dies and I'm by myself with her."

Kira left us this past August and in October my daughter turned 30. Well, you can do the math, I'm sure....

All this to say, with love and care, they live the number of days they ought to live....and vets oft times have no idea of what a loving spirit can achieve.

This picture was taken when Kira was about 12 years old


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is so true, none of us know how much time we or our dogs have, just enjoy each day!:amen::thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

((((Pat)))) Thank you for the update. I was saddened, but now I'm relieved. Seems like that must be usual for dogs this age, with these types of medical issues, to be on a roller coaster of emotions. You are brave and loving and I admire you!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoohoo Great news Pat! I'm doing the happy dance for you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We have even more good news on Ms Frannie. I took her to her cardiologist on Wed-there has been no change in her heart condition. And from the blood work-the meds have not effected her kidneys. So we are again doing a happy dance here.

They wanted me to bring her back in three months-I told them I would wait four months because then she will be a wonderful 13 years old.

I count myself so lucky to be the one who gets to be with her through her older years. I sometimes think-If only her before family could see her now-but now I am the lucky one.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat,

I'm sitting here GFETE. Wonderful, wonderful news.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You go Ms. Frannie! What fabulous news, Pat, you must be thrilled.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pat, that's wonderful news about Frannie!!!!

Sally, what an inspiring and heartwarming story about Kira!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You and Frannie are both lucky! Thank God she's with you where she's receiving the care she needs.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheers to you and Frannie!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What marvelous news, Pat. Reading this just made my day. All the best to you, Frannie and the rest of the pack.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaay! We love getting good news.  Hooray for you and for Ms. Fannie!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great Pat. Give beautiful Frannie some belly rubs from me.


----------

